# vintage levels



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I see quite a few antique wooden levels at local stores. Are these ever usable? What should I look for, avoid. And expect as far as rehab?


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

A level can be checked for accuracy by flipping the ends 180 degrees, the bubble should be in the same place. If the body is in good shape then it should be okay. I'm not a person that collects things so I don't know about the rehab end. If I have a use for a item I will get it and pass on things that need repair.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Make sure the level is straight and true with the vials intact. Many of the old wooden levels have adjustable vials which makes them superior to what's available today. If you learn to set them, you'll be able to keep them accurate for a life-time. Look for levels with adjustable vials.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Saw this post, so I went out and checked, then adjusted my vintage spirit level. It was off slightly after ~100years (1920s it seems), but not much.

All polished up **









Not sure what this is, maybe some kind of plaster and glue? Anyway, THAT part is not adjustable.



















Careful sanding of one end brought each orientation/rotation into a matched reading. Checked it on my TS at both 0 and 180 degrees rotation. I thought about putting some finish back on this thing but do not want to recreate the problem with an uneven coat. Maybe I'll just JPW the bottom.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice work Mike.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Don. It was interesting to see that the mortise where the glass vial resides,had shrunken and was visible over time when sanding the bottom. It was not detectable from feeling, yet as I sanded it slowly became noticeable.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's my favorite level, the 28" Stanley #30 I used to hang doors with. The 28" length is ideal to plumb the hinge side of a jamb when using three hinges per door.










Here's the edge level adjustment:










You have to remove this plate to adjust this level vial:










Then there a level and plumb vials that are adjustable on the face of the level. The two screws just have to be loosened to adjust the vial:


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

lwllms,
Nice images. It is always interesting to see just how well thought out some of our early tools were, regarding accuracy and usefulness.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry, it's not wood but it is Vintage. Also my Stanley scribe.


----------

